# phoenix sound question



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Need help programing the board to more accurately depict the fall of the engine sound with the decrease in engine speed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, Couple of questions... 

Which board are you working with and steam or diesel???


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
p8 ...Diesel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you trying to get the motor sound to rise and fall more strongly? 

All the Phoenix can do is follow the engine speed, and to try to make a bit more or less noise if you are accelerating or decelerating rapidly, AFAIK. 

(there are other DCC sound systems that actually read the real load on the motor and do a better job, and are more configurable for load sensitivity) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Todd, if you are using the PHoenix software for programming the P8, you can adjust the volume of the ascending motor and the descending the motor. I have mine set so that when my engines are decelerating, the diesel engine gets pretty quiet. I like that because then I can hear the click clack of the track a little clearer. 

Ed


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all, 

Greg Rise and fall strongly-Not so much, just alittle more accurately. 

Ed- I am going to give that a try. It is the deceleration I am trying to get more accurate. Thanks


----------

